# What do you wear to church?



## jhcprincess (Jul 5, 2012)

I usually wear a knee length dress with heels, matching jewelry and accessories. At my church, sleeveless dresses are ok, as are pants. Ladies, give me some insight on your church dress codes: do ya'll allow sleveless dresses and pants? Do women wear hats often? Feel free to post pics if you like


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 5, 2012)

*I go to a contemporary church so I basically wear khakis and a dressy like tee, sometimes I will throw a cardigan over it. But I ALWAYS wear pants, think I have wore jean before too.
I wear flats, like ballet shoes. (Im 24 going on 25, if that helps.)

I rarely see ladies wear hats.*


----------



## amberangel4u (Jul 5, 2012)

We attend an a very contemporary church also. The pastor wears a polo and khakis. The congregation usual attire is jeans and t-shirts. We are in Vegas so shorts are ok also. The people that get dressy stick out more. One of our mottos is "come as you are" which I love. The usual weekly attendance between  the Saturday and Sunday service ( 2 each day) is well over 6,000,


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 5, 2012)

amberangel4u said:


> We attend an a very contemporary church also. The pastor wears a polo and khakis. The congregation usual attire is jeans and t-shirts. We are in Vegas so shorts are ok also. The people that get dressy stick out more. *One of our mottos is "come as you are" which I love.* The usual weekly attendance between  the Saturday and Sunday service ( 2 each day) is well over 6,000,



I like that also...
I am not comfortable in dress nor do I like showing my legs.


----------



## Aviah (Jul 5, 2012)

Pretty much anything. Sometimes dressy, other times very casual, pants, jeans, t-shirts, whatever (as long as you're reasonably covered).


----------



## CoilyFields (Jul 5, 2012)

Anything modest.

No dress code. Our church is just starting out so there aren't a lot of leaders/auxilaries so there hasnt arisen a need to establish a dress code. Our pastors are usually in suits or nice dress/pants but will sometimes where jeans and a button-down etc on sundays and casual clothes during the week.

I wear dresses or pants/capris. sometimes jeans. I dont feel comfortable wearing shorts on sunday though (its been ingrained in me from years past lol)


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jul 5, 2012)

Mostly dresses or skirts. On the rare occasion I will wear dress pants.


----------



## jhcprincess (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for responding ya'll! Someone raised an interesting point: the pastor's attire. My pastor ALWAYS wears a robe. The associate ministers may or may not have one on, but they always wear suits.


----------



## Iammoney (Jul 5, 2012)

*******clothes********


----------



## auparavant (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeans and teeshirt, sometimes a tank, even a wifebeater, flipflops, tennis shoes, bermudas and always a scapular  .  I'm catholic.


----------



## Browndilocks (Jul 6, 2012)

My church says it doesn't have a dress code but it does.  No sleeveless tops, no pants on women, men are always in suits ties. If you go dressed too casually, you don't stick out like a sore thumb but its quite obvious that you're not a member there.   I stick out a little bit...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jul 6, 2012)

I wear skirts and dresses. I don't wear pants to church, not because it's a rule...I just don't. It is perferred if women dont wear pants because alot of women don't know how to wear them correctly ..90% of men are in a suit. My pastor always wears a suit.

I am not the one to get too dressed up but this is some examples of my style for church 





























*I love cardigans..I wear one EVERYDAY...even if its hot outside. I feel incomplete if I dont have one on *


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 6, 2012)

Always a dress and heels (not too high). Sleeveless is ok, just not low cut. My grandmother never allowed us to wear pants, so I don't feel comfortable doing that, although women at my church do. No jeans, khakis, etc. I would be so uncomfortable if my pastor showed up in khakis and sneakers.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## sidney (Jul 6, 2012)

Skirts and dresses.


----------



## fifi134 (Jul 6, 2012)

Dresses and skirts, but mostly dresses. On rare occasions, I'll wear dressy pants and a nice top with a cardigan. I wear any type of heel, but all my heels are modest. No weird, outrageous colors or stripper heels lol.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 6, 2012)

My night clothes since my church is online. But if I were to suffer through I would wear whatever I desire as long as it's not something too out of the way or provocative ie no low shirts,too high skirts or too tight dresses. I wear stockings mainly for comfort because I get cold easy. I use to wear a full face of makeup but after some soul searching I don't anymore and prefer to for a bare look to keep attention off of self.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 6, 2012)

Modest Apparel; colorful and lacey, girly-girl or casual.  Sometimes a dress suit or even maxi-dresses (in the summer).   

However, modesty is the focus I have no matter what.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Jul 6, 2012)

Dresses
Skirt and blouse
Blazer and skirts
heels
I'm very modest at church....


----------



## sassy2011 (Jul 6, 2012)

Depends on how feeling that day.. maybe a casual summer dress... or jeans & a tee?


----------



## mrselle (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm pretty modest in general.  I don't go too dressy because I have small children who climb on me and smear their crackers on me, but I do dress nice.  Slacks, nice shirt, cute sweaters in the winter, maybe a pants suit.  During the summer we have casual Sundays because it gets so hot, so I'll wear a nice pair of capris with a cute pair of sandles or a maxi dress.  Once my kids are a little older and not so likely to make a mess on me I'll step it up a little bit.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 6, 2012)

mrselle I know what you said wasn't funny but it was I can just see a kid or two climbing on you sharing their peanut butter crackers or cheese crackers and wiping their hands on your dress lol..


----------



## mrselle (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^Your image is accurate.  I have a five year old and two year old twins who love to sit on my lap and eat graham crackers.  I've learned that black slacks show graham crackers, yogurt pretzels and gold fish very well. ;-)


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 6, 2012)

mrselle your kid range scared me and made me shiver..wow your a solider for real.Kids scare me with the touching esp after they eat something like cheetos..I'm not a piece of paper towel.


----------



## Laela (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone has "church clothes"... items they only wear to church and no where else?


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing (Jul 8, 2012)

I have very few traditional church clothes since the church i attend now is "come as you are." Most of the time I wear jeans and a nice top.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jul 8, 2012)

Usually dresses and skirts


----------



## fifi134 (Jul 9, 2012)

Laela I do. But I'm a student and I only wear fancy clothing for networking events, or interviews, etc. Growing up, my parents bought clothes/shoes/jackets that were only for church.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2012)

Laela said:


> Anyone has "church clothes"... items they only wear to church and no where else?



Laela...    I do.   

There are certain dresses, suits and accessories that I like knowing that they are for special Church occasions.


----------



## auparavant (Jul 9, 2012)

I do dress up when at the Copts or Tridentine...the latter absolutely forbids pants for women, shorter skirts, uncovered shoulders, low necklines...and a mantilla for the head is necessary.


----------



## DreamLife (Jul 10, 2012)

WHEN I can go to church I LOVE dressing up. I'm a homebody so its one of the only places I wear my dressy clothes. In the summer, dresses, sleeveless dresses with a cardigan, or a light suit plus heels.  Wintertime almost always a suit. I grew up with my "church clothes." Growing up I never wore pants, but I wore pants in college to church and occasionally more recently to a church I attended that was come as you are bc I felt overdressed (not to my home church tho) but now I've gone back to my dresses and suits.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 10, 2012)

I usually dress up for church so that's usually a dress or skirt.  I grew up going to a church where women didn't wear pants to church so I still feel funny about it.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 10, 2012)

auparavant said:


> I do dress up when at the Copts or Tridentine...the latter absolutely forbids pants for women, shorter skirts, uncovered shoulders, low necklines...and a mantilla for the head is necessary.



I've seen women at Tridentine Mass in pants and (gasp) without a head covering.  But they were few and far between.  I love my mantilla (but I only wear it for Tridentine Mass or when I'm in the presence of the exposed Blessed Sacrament.


----------



## CoilyFields (Jul 10, 2012)

Growing up I had "church clothes" most likely because as a child I had nowhere else to wear nicer clothes (wore uniforms to school). Now my work clothes and church clothes double...though I do have clothes that I only wear to church cuz my job only requires business casual (and my division is super casual).

To Belledujour DreamLife and others who mentioned not really wearing pants often...what was/is the reason pants were/are discouraged/forbidden at your church? Do you agree with the reasoning? If it is just your personal preference, may I ask why? And does it translate to your whole wardrobe or just when you go to church?

At my church growing up it was forbidden (they have since changed it). At my last church women couldnt wear pants in the choirstand unless it was on a day we wore choir robes. At my present church its whatever. At my last church the reasoning (from mainly the older members) was that it just seemed inappropriate and "a woman is at her best in a dress". And me being the rebel that I am I argued with them at EVERY choir business meeting each year to get it rescinded lol (pantyhose too lol).


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 10, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> Growing up I had "church clothes" most likely because as a child I had nowhere else to wear nicer clothes (wore uniforms to school). Now my work clothes and church clothes double...though I do have clothes that I only wear to church cuz my job only requires business casual (and my division is super casual).
> 
> To Belledujour DreamLife and others who mentioned not really wearing pants often...what was/is the reason pants were/are discouraged/forbidden at your church? Do you agree with the reasoning? If it is just your personal preference, may I ask why? And does it translate to your whole wardrobe or just when you go to church?
> 
> At my church growing up it was forbidden (they have since changed it). At my last church women couldnt wear pants in the choirstand unless it was on a day we wore choir robes. At my present church its whatever. At my last church the reasoning (from mainly the older members) was that it just seemed inappropriate and "a woman is at her best in a dress". And me being the rebel that I am I argued with them at EVERY choir business meeting each year to get it rescinded lol (pantyhose too lol).



Some people refer to the Bible verse about a woman not wearing a man's garments and have decided that it is a sin to wear pants (there's that fallacy of sola scriptura at work).  Since pants weren't even invented at that point, that verse couldn't possibly be talking about pants.   However, I was raised with that mentality that women wear dresses and skirts to church so that's generally what I do.  I actually don't wear pants that much and I wouldn't ever wear jeans to church so that leaves dresses and skirts. 

My professional clothes also do double duty as well.  In general, I dress on the modest/feminine side so I don't really have a set of clothes for the club, clothes for the office, clothes for church, etc.  It all works.


----------



## DreamLife (Jul 10, 2012)

The dress code for my home church USED to be women no pants, and also the church my mother grew up in was no pants (which I attended in the summers). Never even knew what the reasoning was, I guess just that it was "inappropriate" I guess. I personally just took it as being my mother's rule because she was more strict on it even when I started seeing more women wear pants at church. Now women wear pants at both churches. I've worn pants, but I'm just going back to dresses and suits for church just because of personal preference (excuse to go shopping and buy dresses lol). At work I wear dress pants and occasionally dresses or skirts and in school I wore jeans and t-shirts all the time.


----------



## Laela (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one.. lol.. Growing up.. we had 'church clothes' too, because for us, church was the place to wear our best and the clothes were too nice to wear anywhere else.. 
Today, I'm just as reserved and dress modestly as well; I tend to wear dresses to day services... come to think of it, I don't wear some of those dresses anywhere else but church.. lol. Occasionally I wear career-type suits (slacks or skirts) but wear those out and other places as well. Once in a while I wear jeans and dress them up.


----------



## jhcprincess (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't have a set of church clothes; everything that I wear to work can double as church attire. For those whose churches have a dress code, is it written down somewhere or is it "understood?" Ours is understood lol.


----------



## LiftedUp (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice dresses that I pair with a cardigan if they're sleeveless.

I don't wear pants to church though.  Not as though there is a rule or anything.  Also I don't wear hats and people rarely wear hats unless it's a funeral and maybe Easter/Christmas.

I also have a specific set of church clothes that I wear no where else unless I'm in a jam and I can use something as a double for another occasion.


----------



## Sweet C (Jul 13, 2012)

My church is pretty casual, so on weekdays, whatever I wore to wore unless its a special event.  So on fridays that usually jeans and a tee, but during the week and sundays usually dress slacks, knee highs, heels, and a dressy shirt.  If shirt is sleeveless, pair with cardigan.


----------

